# Pictures of Catfish



## MilesAway (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe I got this right now...


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

You know you have a big fish when you have to string him with a tow rope....


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I could care less about the cat, that is a NICE mess of crappie you got there. I sure wouldnt mind that! nice catch. 2 man limit huh? what lake if you dont mind me askin...


----------



## MilesAway (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, you are right it is 50 fish and all were caught on Richland Chambers lake just outside Corsicana.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

How big is that small catfish? Is it bigger than 12? man it looks like a baby beside old yeller!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I've fished Chambers. One of the bumpiest lakes I've ever been on! Boxers are not the way to go when on that lake! LOL


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> How big is that small catfish? Is it bigger than 12? man it looks like a baby beside old yeller!


If its not 12 inches long, then someone REALLY needs to read the size limits on crappie!! LOL. Compare the little cat to the keeper crappie. Still jealous of the slabs....:ac550:


----------



## MilesAway (Aug 4, 2006)

All the crappie are legal (I promise)...


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

great looking cat. what did you catch him on?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

love the yellow like all the fillet mignon you have that is no1 fish to eat way to go


----------



## MilesAway (Aug 4, 2006)

It was caught by a friend of mine. Using a medium size minnow fishing for crappie.It took about an hour to get her in the boat ,what a fight.. But well worth the effort !


----------



## whitetrash (May 23, 2006)

Crappie is great yellow cat bait!!!!!!! Just jokeing. Nice yellow, and crappie. Care to share some fillets?


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

best eating catfish you can catch. bar none


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Miles, how did you straighten the wiskers back out? Yall still using that old phone rig? Just kidding! Tell your buddy nice stringer. Keep them stones' cold!


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

I wish I had those crappie! Great job!


----------

